# Toxemia in does with more than triplets



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Im concerned that my 7yo doe may have toxemia. While prepping for kidding i was reading in _Goat Medicine_ and didn't understand one passage, which I will copy below, and also got concerned about toxemia. Here is why, doe is 121 days pregnant, she has cut back on eating, she stands of by herself starring, is not listless but is slow. She weighs 210lbs and the one year old doe that is pregnant weighs 160lbs.
Feeding: none of the does ever ate much hay although they browse very well on laurel type shrubs and a few others. They have minerals but have never eaten it well. I offer peanut hay, dehydrated alfalfa hay,but they dont eat that either. They get BOSS, oats, and 16% Purina Dairy parlor twice a day. I take them on walks daily to browse and they have shrubs inside their fenced area. 
So this is my thinking: am I feeding them too much grain? I assume that they get a lot of nutrition from the shrubs and that is why they dont eat minerals or hay. Are they overweight, which can cause toxemia? Do you do a ketosis test? Do you use poly glycol or vit B mix prophylactic prior to kidding?, what about Niacin 500mg per pound of feed? I read that if she is overweight its too late to reduce her. Also, if I understand correctly, the indications are good that she will be in distress because of past history (quintuplets, one stillborn, last year) and possible faulty nutrition. Please throw out any thoughts. thanks. Dorit
From the passage below I gather that she should be eating a lot of hay, but she doesn't hardly eat any, am I misunderstanding? What can I do if she wont eat hay?

_A high quality, palatable hay should be fed during
pregnancy. This permits limiting the grain to 200 g/
day late in gestation. Goats that eat a lot of hay during
gestation maintain that ability to ingest increased
levels of roughage during lactation. Also, high concentrate
consumption in pregnancy has been associated
with slow parturition and poor cervical dilation and
with poor persistence of lactation (Fehr et al. 1974).
Recent reports suggest that protein should be fed to
dairy goats at approximately 11.5% of ration dry matter
during late gestation for fetal well-being (Sahlu et al.
1992) and for subsequent milk production (Sahlu
et al. 1995), and supplying 14% crude protein did not
improve performance. A supplement rich in rumen
bypass protein is desirable at this time
page 758 Goat Medicine, Smith and Sherman
_


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

Yes you are understanding it properly. the 11.5% protein should be in the hay/roughage not in the grain concentrate. supplying a higher crude protein did not improve outcome. but i did not see where it said its too late, its never too late. i feed the hay early in the morning and then pull them in one at a time towards the end, for a small cup of grain with ad&e powder. that way they are also learning how to become a milker. gettin on the stand is not an option for the bigger girls.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I don't know whether I understand it or not, but it sounds to me like the old "don't give alfalfa hay in late gestation" which we know is wrong. Because alfalfa will have a higher % protein than 11.5%. It is the calcium that they need, one way or another.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

OK so its not too late to cut back on grain, oats and BOSS, what do I feed? They wont eat the compressed alfalfa and only a tiny bit of alfalfa pellets. They load up on fresh green browse and we have plenty of that. If I make that available to them often during the day will that meet their needs? I am scheduled to give them this on Monday: CD&T 2cc Sub Q or IM and Lysigin shot 5cc SubQ. Should I test for hypoglycemia? but if she has toxemia and/or hypoglycemia, is there a treatment? I will find the passage where they say its too late and post later. Thanks yous guys, you are the best. Dorit


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

i read the study where the goats were given a choice of different hays and the animal chose the better hay during the last months of gestation. since the goat is so full of babies it can only eat a little bit so she needs to consume the highest quality but will consume less because there is room. hope that helps.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Dorit, I would wait until you see real signs of hypocalcaemia. Off feed is a start so maybe she does, maybe she doesn't. Have you ruled out acidosis? Check temp. Off feed, low temp, and shaky hind legs are all classic signs of hypocalcaemia.

Why not try a shot of Fortified Vit B complex and some Mylanta to start with if she doesn't have a low temp.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Oh, and the treatment would be CMPK, warmed to body temp, and given SQ.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

I have some CMPK from last year adn will give her Bcomplex. Thanks all. Dorit


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

If she does have acidosis, you will need to give her a baking soda drench (about 1 TBSP Baking Soda mixed with 1 cup of water - syringe down her). If she doesn't need it, it won't hurt anything.

The doe that is not eating well, I would give the CMPK. She may need a mixture of molasses, gatorade and karo syrup with a good pinch of mineral in it as well, to provide energy until she gets her metabolism straightened out. It is a lot easier to give her all of the above each day then to pull her back from the brink (and expect to have live kids).

And yes, it does sound like your does could use more calcium in their diet - Are you feeding the alfalfa pellets on the milk stand or feeding it to the group? Mine wouldn't eat it if given on the milk stand (and haven't given any in several years because our hay is just that nice) but if I put in grain feeders hanging from the fence, they all fought over it. HTH


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

What I feed my does is good quality alfalfa hay. I also give them a small amount of grain mixed with alfalfa pellets. By mixing the grain with the pellets, they eat them up. I've only had one doe get toxemia and she was carrying quints. She also came down with MF after she kidded. The vet said that was because of the fluids she lost from the large litter creating an imbalance. I've had a few other does get MF after kidding either because of large litters or coming into alot of milk. I think the alfalfa hay is vital to the health of does. I lost two last year after kidding in spite of treating with CMPK injections. I had been feeding a 50-50 alfalfa grass blend because it was cheaper. This year, we are back to straight alfalfa.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

If you cut back on their grain, they will eat more alfalfa pellets. Especially if you offer the alfalfa first, waiting until they give up waiting for the grain and go ahead and eat some alfalfa. It doesn't look like she is getting nearly enough calcium rich feed.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

You've got good suggestions here, Dorit. Cut back/out the grain and they'll have no choice, but to eat the pellets.

Did you get a temp?


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Did not get a temp. But did give her 4.3cc B complex. Will give CMPK and recommended drench in the morning. I will also cut back on grain. How does one find "good quality alfalfa hay" ? i've called every feed store in the area. All I get is the compressed hay, they won't eat that, but I can certainly try again. Thanks so much. Dorit


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

Ask other livestock owners in the area. Do you have tractor supply in your area? Try their alfalfa pellets in addition to your hay. My goats love the pellets.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Dorit...........get a temp!

It's one of the first things you should do if a doe is off.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

121 days, and it's nothing for a 7 year old Nubian to weigh over 200 pounds. She has to have grain for energy, calories and fat, at this stage of pregnancy mine would be getting a pound at night, and just starting on getting about a handful of grain in the morning. I feed whole oats, a dry mix and rice bran pellets, alfalfa pellets and mine rarely eat hay, they have the woods, the underbrush is still green, youpon which is plentiful is very high in calcium, hay is extra, for days we get rain, when it gets cold they will eat more hay. It is important to find a loose mineral the girls like, with just 10 adults, and 2 bucks I went through 50 pounds of tech master since Christmas, my late pregnant girls really gobble their minerals.

Of course she is wobbling around, of course she only nibbles at her grain, her stomach area is shrunk with the size of kids, her organs the size of does who browse a lot rumens are huge.

What you want to look for is stopping eating her grain, swellings around the bottom of the feet right at the hooves, weakness (and not the inability to barely get up and down, that is not weakness that is a wide load.

Do not change ANYTHING. CHANGE KILLS!!!!! Your hay is wonderful, sure it's not alfalfa but those who live down south would kill for your hay, you have browse that contains their calcium. It's to late to make changes, and it doesn't sound like you have toxemia at all, and stop reading the book!!!


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

I love reading that book! A little knowledge is a terrible thing.
SO I gave her 25cc CMPK, mollasses, baking soda, sugar, salt drench, yesterday B12 complex, today she is pawing at the ground. Does that mean anything? To date I have tried no less than 5 different minerals, ordered form Jeffers, bought from feed stores, got same Tamara swears by and they only eat baking soda. Tried remove all but minerals and they still didn't eat and got diarrhea.


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

Salt drench? What is that for?

Mine paw at the ground a lot to make their beds, more as they get near their due dates.


----------



## Qadosh Adamah Lamanchas (Nov 2, 2012)

I agree with Vicki on this one. I wouldn't worry unless you saw more obvious symptoms for toxemia.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

So are you going to be able to keep up with all that, two or three times a day until she kids? Did you see immediate improvement in the symptoms?  Teasing you a little, because so far the symptoms are nothing more than a big fat pregnant Nubian....they are quite the drama queens when heavy bred. It's why they are so easy to kid out, you can use a baby monitor and when their normal exhale of a moan (we call it singing) everytime they exhale they groan, when they don't and it catches in their throat as a push, it instantly wakes you up like somebody changing the channel on the radio.

It's good to be hand on, keep a check of everything, but if you micro manage each and every doe, you will be an insane person in the woods with all them goats  Welcome to the club! Vicki


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Listen Vicki, I like to micro manage my goats, that's why I have them. My kids are grown and gone and the goats act better then they ever did, ha, ha. Plus it makes me feel noble. And, if you can believe it, Im less nervous than last year. lol
No I did not see an immediate response. Its been raining so they are not eating browse. Ill keep y'all posted. Dorit


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Well, I'd still at least get a temp. It'll give you something to do, Dorit.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes busy work, we could come up with all sorts of busy work for you. Shelling BOSS before you feed it  Just stop giving meds and oral stuff!


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Well she is in labor. About 25 days too early. Ive been out at the barn with her and am ready to milk her and save the colostrum. A friend said that born so early they will not be viable so I am just hanging out hoping she makes it. What about milking her, should I not milk her out right after she kids? BTW this is the same goat I had so much trouble with last year. :-( Dorit


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

She wasn't having hypocalcemia symptoms, low temp, shaking refusing grain, so yes, if she will come into milk for you, milk her. It's doubtful the colostrum will be there and is of any value. No way you have your due dates off?


----------



## lonestrchic23 (Jan 7, 2011)

25 days early??

Are you sure you have the breeding date right? That's early enough that I would think she was bred on the previous cycle.

Best of luck to you...


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

I hope she was bred one cycle earlier! Let us know what happens with her, and if she doesn't have live kids, you can still milk her.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

If they are truly 25 days early, then no, they won't be viable. I, too, hope she was bred one cycle earlier.

Hope you can update us soon, Dorit.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Update: She has contractions every 3-4 minutes, giving her goat gatoraide and she is eating hay. I came in to see what y'all are saying. If I do not do anything, what is the worst case scenario?
Actually she is due 4 weeks from today. I brought a buck here and saw him mount her the first day. Unless one sneaked in off the road and sneaked back out again, I am positive of her due date. Dorit


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

There is nothing to do Dorit. IF she is in labor, she will kid out kids who can't sustain their life because their lungs have not matured. Dispose of them, she will pass placentas and then see if you can bring her into milk by milking her. Sorry. After this is over tell us what happened last time. She may need help with progesterone formation to keep the pregnancy going, or she may not be able to hold the weight of a full pregnancy against her cervix. Vicki


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

I would keep a fetus &/or placenta in a ziplock in the freezer if you get to it when she passes it, in case you need it for any testing later.


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

Just wondering how things are going, Dorit? I hope the doe and you are doing okay.
Marion


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Update: Around 8PM she started contractions, but did not seem to be in distress, walking around pawing. At 11PM found one dead doeling ,not in a sack lying behind her. She was down and not getting up. At 2:30 she was still down so gave her 20 cc CMPK, she got up shortly thereafter and walked around, came back at 5AM she was down again with after birth hanging out. Its 7:45, and she is down again with after birth . No more babies but she is still hugh and feels hard, Im sure there are more babies in there. waiting for the vet's office to open. Maybe he'll come out, or at least Ill get some Lut. Thank you for being here. Dorit


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Why not just do a pelvic? You hand in certainly smaller than the kid that came out? Vicki


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Vet left a while ago. Took out another kid, said been dead for awhile, starting to rot, that is why she aborted. Said goat too fat that could have contributed to her problems. talked to my Goat Mentor and discovered I have been feeding too much, . However the good thing is I went in up to my shoulder under his supervision and learned what I was feeling. Also feel lucky bc I found out that he raised goats as did his father and grandfather. So now I have a vet that is in the know. He also said that the cervix wont close until all babies are out, good to know. Did not do a uterine flush. Told me to give 55-60 cc CMPK, BTW my bottle is 6 months expired he said its still OK. If she gets up I'm to give her 5cc penicillin 2x day. Also give her poly glycol. Get her to eat and drink. If she gets up I can milk her, wont have colostrum but OK for human and kids as long as I follow withdrawl of penicillin. Turned off all lights, let everyone rest, I'm going to take a nap too. Oh one more thing, she had one boy and one girl. Girl was all black with white star on forehead, sigh, so sad. Dorit


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Aw, I'm so sorry. It stinks to lose a pretty doeling.
I don't really see how being over-weight could have caused the fetus to die, though. Get some rest and I hope your doe recovers easily.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Don't know either, at least I got to learn some things. ---Less Is More----I will do better next time around. thank you . Dorit


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

After you rest your really have to be more proactive, make her get up. Milk her out. Do not give anymore of the poly glycol it is propolyne glycol, put some on your tongue, it burns, it actually hurts their tongue ad throat and makes them not want to eat.

If he had not done a pelvic and pulled the kid, the cervics would have shut, the doe would have gone into septic shock.

With a kid long dead, I would be doing uterine flushes with tetracycline and keep up with the penicillin twice a day for awhile. Check her temp and make sure her lochia is normal for a few days. 5cc of penicillin is only enough for a do who weighs 75 pounds. The dosage of any 200,000 unit penicillin is 3cc per 50 pounds given subq twice a day, it is the only way to keep the blood levels up in a goat. 

You can continue your CMPK every 6 hours until it is gone since you really don't want to reuse open bottles.

Fatty liver can not only cause abortion due to the ketones they have during the end of pregnancy which raises their blood pressure dangerously for them and the kids, but it also lessons their life spans quite dramatically. And the real problem is she will never lose the internal body fat nor the damage done to that liver. Until breeders realize that grain is not a ruminants friend, that the disgusted look you get when you see peoples emaciated starving goats, is the SAME look you should have when looking at peoples FAT goats, only then can you understand how not important all this talk of grain all the time is, that we should be talking more about hay, quality of browse, alfalfa in any form.'

Sorry this happened Dorit! vicki


----------



## lonestrchic23 (Jan 7, 2011)

Aw, I'm sorry  What rotten luck.

I would definitely want to do a uterine flush in this type of situation.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Thank you all for the support and advice. Will keep you posted. Dorit


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

So sorry, Dorit. Even if your vet is a "goat person", honestly, I would still listen to Vicki and others on the forum before I would listen to my vet. I do run things by my vet so that it sounds like I'm asking his opinion, but I really just want the meds. Actually, I do want his opinion and sometimes he can explain things very well. But what exactly to do, the dosages, I come on here for that.

Great, educational post, Vicki. Thanks. I need to copy and paste this to start my "notebook".


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Update: gave her Penicillin, CMPK, benamine, she drank 12 oz gatoraid and 8 animal crackers. Im so happy I could cry  I milked her and got about 13oz, it was a light yellow, could it have some colostrum, I wonder? She is some kinda survivor, can you give me an AMEN. Boy oh boy am I riding that learning curve, good night all, hugs Dorit


----------



## creekmom (Aug 6, 2010)

I am so glad she is doing better for you. I know what you mean about the learning curve - for me it seems to be such a steep one


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

Yeah, the learning curve for me was like climbing Mt Everest! 

Glad she has turned around for you and is on the mend. Sorry about the kids. 

Oh, yeah, I would sooo listen to Vicki and others on here before i would listen to a vet! He might have had goats all his life, but did he learn the right stuff or did he learn from all the old wives tales????? Not having her uterus flushed after having arms and dead kids in there just doesn't seem right. She needs help cleaning all that gunk and bacteria out before the cervix closes and it stews into a toxic mess. Antibiotics are a major necessity in my book.

As for the cervix closing with kids inside- oh yes it will! I had an Alpine doe who kidded with twins when I was in the hospital. By the time I was discharged, her cervix was closed. The next year, when she failed to conceive, I found that she had retained a kid internally and found bits of full term bones and teeth on an xray and when she was induced. Its a miracle that she managed to survive, let alone successfully kid the following year.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

So many of you are saying the same thing, the cervix will close even with kids inside. Maybe I misunderstood him. I did ask him about a uterine flush he said no need, what he gave her will be good enough. After last year I am very hesitant to do anything invasive. Today, Wed AM, she is up and I milked her. Loaded her with meds and milked her. I washed her off and if she doesn't feel better, I do, lol. I do want to say that I am changing their feeding schedule, as per Vicki also. thanks, Dorit


----------



## Ozark Lady (Mar 21, 2010)

Sorry about loss of kids, but it sounds like Dorit and the mama goat will survive, it also sounds like both are up again!

I read this with interest, I have a huge doe that I have been watching, she is not eating much, standing around a lot. She seems shaky on her feet, but she also looks like a watermelon with legs. Yesterday, she delivered triplets, they are all fine, but she has no interest in them at all. I am still very concerned about her.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Ozark Lady said:


> Sorry about loss of kids, but it sounds like Dorit and the mama goat will survive, it also sounds like both are up again!
> 
> I read this with interest, I have a huge doe that I have been watching, she is not eating much, standing around a lot. She seems shaky on her feet, but she also looks like a watermelon with legs. Yesterday, she delivered triplets, they are all fine, but she has no interest in them at all. I am still very concerned about her.


Maryanne, I'm not experienced with dam-raising, but what else can you tell us about the doe? Is she eating? Drinking? Peeing and pooping? If you suspect hypocalcaemia, I'd at least get a temp. Not that that has anything to do with her ignoring her kids, per se. Like I said, I have NO experience dam-raising kids. Just concerned about the doe.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Dorit said:


> So many of you are saying the same thing, the cervix will close even with kids inside. Maybe I misunderstood him. I did ask him about a uterine flush he said no need, what he gave her will be good enough. After last year I am very hesitant to do anything invasive. Today, Wed AM, she is up and I milked her. Loaded her with meds and milked her. I washed her off and if she doesn't feel better, I do, lol. I do want to say that I am changing their feeding schedule, as per Vicki also. thanks, Dorit


Dorit, if it helps you any, when my doe aborted, my vet said her cervix would be open for a few days! I either asked here or to someone FB or both and was told it shuts down within hours. I really like my vet, he's older and does have experience with goats, but he still doesn't fully understand how they work.

I've been thinking about you all day. Just wanted to say, GOOD FOR YOU for noticing that something wasn't right. You can't prevent an abortion, but you did notice something was not right. I'm sorry this happened, but just know, you are good to pay attention. It's frustrating when we know something isn't right, but are helpless to do anything because not enough symptoms are showing. Like I said, in your case, there was nothing to do.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Cindy, thank you and Im still unsure about the cervix thing. Being so new to the game I naturally assume that a vet who has been trained would know better than lay people. Are you all so sure that the cervix closes up? I don't want to offend anyone, its not personal, I just dont understand. How can something so important have such conflicting points of view? Im going to see if there is something in the book about it. Dorit


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Dorit said:


> I don't want to offend anyone, its not personal, I just dont understand. How can something so important have such conflicting points of view? Im going to see if there is something in the book about it. Dorit


I thought the very same thing! But when I went to do a uterine flush 10 hours later, there is no way I could get my hand in there! Just no way! It was open enough to thread the tube in, but that was it.


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

I will add some thoughts about the cervix......just had a close friend with a doe who aborted 6 weeks out from kidding. She found nothing, so presumed the dogs ate everything.....did not go in and check. She did treat with antibiotics and gave her Banamine. After a month of the doe acting like she was still in some pain (though not bad enough to keep her off feed), she decided to have her checked and do a uterine flush. When they went in with a speculum, the could see an open cervix with bone at the opening (a skull bone). Quite a few bones were extracted, but she still was not comfortable. At 6 weeks out, a vet came out to see if he could flush her, they again encountered pieces of bones, and a cervix still open. He wanted to do a C-Section to clean her out properly. Another vet was consulted who has raised goats for years, advised against surgery because the uterus would be very small by now. The vet said to insert Urea Boluses in the doe, and it would take care of any infection, and dissolve and liquify anything remaining in the uterus.
Guess we will now wait and see if this doe ever breeds and carries another pregnancy. I would be a lot more hopeful, had treatment been implemented early.


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

The doe I mentioned that closed up with a kid inside was checked the next day and was already almost completely closed. I couldn't even fit a finger thru. Every one i have ever had to check closed up enough so that only drainage could get out within 24 hours, no way could anything get thru except fluid.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Ok Im convinced. Should we start doing a kind of douche after we dont feel anymore kids? What exactly is a uterine flush?


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

KJFarm said:


> I will add some thoughts about the cervix......just had a close friend with a doe who aborted 6 weeks out from kidding. She found nothing, so presumed the dogs ate everything.....did not go in and check. She did treat with antibiotics and gave her Banamine. After a month of the doe acting like she was still in some pain (though not bad enough to keep her off feed), she decided to have her checked and do a uterine flush. When they went in with a speculum, the could see an open cervix with bone at the opening (a skull bone). Quite a few bones were extracted, but she still was not comfortable. At 6 weeks out, a vet came out to see if he could flush her, they again encountered pieces of bones, and a cervix still open. He wanted to do a C-Section to clean her out properly. Another vet was consulted who has raised goats for years, advised against surgery because the uterus would be very small by now. The vet said to insert Urea Boluses in the doe, and it would take care of any infection, and dissolve and liquify anything remaining in the uterus.
> Guess we will now wait and see if this doe ever breeds and carries another pregnancy. I would be a lot more hopeful, had treatment been implemented early.


Janie, please keep us posted. I'm interested in what happens.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Dorit said:


> Ok Im convinced. Should we start doing a kind of douche after we dont feel anymore kids? What exactly is a uterine flush?


Dorit, I think it depends. In your situation, I would do a uterine flush. But if she's cleaning well, maybe not needed. Still, it wouldn't hurt, assuming you can get in there. Search on here for it. I think it's 7cc's LA200 with the balance sterile water or saline solution (35cc syringe). I think it was Camille who said this (wheytogosaanens?).


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Is that it? Is that all you do? Go in as far as you can and squirt the med/saline in a giant syringe into the cavity? No hanging douche bag, no water everywhere. Geeze if I knew that I would have done it long ago. I am a bit gun shy about going in, after all the damage I did to her last year. :-(


----------



## Ozark Lady (Mar 21, 2010)

M F Alpines,
This doe has never ever nursed a kid. But, normally, she does mother them, I simply bottle them in the beginning and they never learn to nurse, so safe to be with her.
She lays around a lot, although she will get up, and yesterday she did jump up on the milking stand, she is eating, but not a lot, she seemed happy to see the alfalfa pellets (odd for her) she felt feverish to me compared to the other does. I searched and searched for my thermometer then remembered that I had loaned it out.
I gave her vitamin C, E and Ibuprofen. She is urinating normally when she gets up. There is no evidence of thickening of the milk or any caked in the udder, so her temp isn't high enough to cook it.
Her milk production is in the normal range for her.
Her back side was yucky, stringy stuff still hanging, but at the post 24 hour milking her backside was a lot better.
She does come to the barn, she did jump up all without coaching or calling her.
I hate to jump the gun on medicating an animal before it is necessary.
I will pick up another thermometer. I do have penicillin, and vitamin B on hand in injection form.
I am wondering if just the advance pregnancy and being a watermelon with legs had her eating less, cause she is gradually eating more of her norm. But, I don't like this assumed temp. I do like the better eating and more mobile. I am watching her closely, don't want to wait for her to go down to react. But, don't want to medicate if not needed. Her triplets are huge for multiples, they are single kid sized each, no runts! This doe seemed fat, but I can feel her ribs with only slight covering so not majorly fat.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

MaryAnn, maybe it was the stress of delivery. Did you worm her? If she's still not eating well, a dose of Fortified B Complex won't hurt her (1cc/40 lbs). Get a temp; if it is low, then you would want to adminster CMPK, warmed to body temp.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

My doe is doing better, getting stronger and walking around even eating browse. Im keeping up with meds and vitamins, my question is should I worm her with Cydectin? Im afraid that she is so weak that it will do her in. What do you think? ( My posting is about the doe that aborted 4 weeks early, resulted in 2 dead kids) Dorit


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Yes, Dorit, I would worm her. You don't want them taking over making her even weaker.


----------



## Ozark Lady (Mar 21, 2010)

Dorit, did you get any clues as to why your doe kidded early? Have you bred her before? With what results?
My doe is doing a lot better, she really went after the alfalfa pellets this last milking, her temp is better, barely warmer than the other goats.


----------

